# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Parallels Desktop σε mac...να σώσω αρχεία κτλ???

## sculper

Βοήθεια ΣΟΣ!
εχθές πήγα να ανοίξω το paralles desktop και περίμενα και περίμενα...μαύρη οθόνη μετά από το αρχικό παράθυρο των windows10.
Βλακωδώς έσβησα υπολογιστή και μετά μου έβγαλε error που δεν γίνεται repair....έκανα snapshot επιστροφή αλλά και πάλι μαύρη οθόνη έχω...δοκίμασα κάποια πράγματα που βρήκα από google αλλά τζίφος.
Προσπαθώ να σώσω ότι μπορώ...θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας....έστω και με pm στα κάτωθι:
1) Link από "θείο" για τα parallels τελαυταία έκδοση.
2) Πιο ή ποια αρχεία σώζω για να κάνω restore το mail που έχω σε outlook 2016. Με νοιάζει κυρίως ημερολόγιο και επαφές.
3) αν σώσω το αρχείο του virtual machine σε clean install θα δουλέψει???
4) Ο σκληρός που βάζω στα mac έχει μόνο read δικαιώματα....μπορώ να το αλλάξω αυτό για να τραβήξω κάποια αρχεία από το ommon folder????
5) οδηγό στα ελληνικά για να κάνω bootable usb macos sierra που βρίσκω???? είχα βρει σε προηγούμενη έκδοση που τα είχε όλα τα βήματα ακόμη και πως κάνεις φορματ στο στικακι.


σας ευχαριστώ!

----------

